
Netherlands 'hosts most child sex abuse images' - pirocks
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48022950
======
philpem
They also seem to shield a lot of the "business directory" scam artists. Just
about every single one I've received had an Amsterdam address on it.

------
tropo
The age was not mentioned. This is of major importance, because a crime in one
country isn't always a crime in another country.

